# Outdoor 16 oz plastic cup grow??



## Kindbud (Mar 12, 2007)

hey yall have seen the inside growing section 16oz plastic cup grow hey i was think of starting one of those but outside instead of inside anyone want in??


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 13, 2007)

No one wants in thats fine ill do it all by my self


----------



## longtimegrower (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey kb with that small a pot when the weather gets really hot your going to have to water three times a day. And there going to get stunted. Slim


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah i know im thinking about droping out


----------



## EvryScarHasAStry (Mar 13, 2007)

I am actually in utter disbeliefe that no one joined


----------



## EvryScarHasAStry (Mar 13, 2007)

Okay I'll join if I can use a regular cup that only holds 16oz.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 13, 2007)

its to cold for me to start outside. But i could start one in the window then when its time i can put it out side. it was 60 today and it will be 70 tomorrow but then its suposed to get cold again so i would have no chance out side now. lol so let me know if we can start it in a window if so im in ok. good luck with more ppl


----------



## EvryScarHasAStry (Mar 13, 2007)

Ya I just checked my 10-Day forcast and I'm getting down into the 50's this fri through sun... I'm definately in though if we start in like sometime between a week and 3 weeks or whenever everyones ready.


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm in.... 16 oz any preference of medium?


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 13, 2007)

well if we can star in the window and then bring them out in april as long as it dont snow lol never know here lol i live in the mass area


----------



## EvryScarHasAStry (Mar 13, 2007)

well, technically if your growing in your window and your growing your plant on just sunlight then i dont see a problem with it... Your gonna have to ask Kindbud though cus he started the thread.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 13, 2007)

Ill right yeah you can grow in your window seals but no exter light just sunlight and no preference just a 16oz cup like a beer cup dont matter as long as it is 16oz it gets down into the 35's and my plants are doing fine out their i put a 1 litter bottle ove them when it gets cold and it helps them out i got a grow journal up check it out here is the link http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10561
ok and ill be staring another page just for the grow and more info on it peace


----------



## Magoo (Mar 13, 2007)

See this is fun... doing what's outside the box.....


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Mar 13, 2007)

ok im in. this is gonna be great im gonna have two plants going in 16oz cups one indoors and one out this is gonna be fun to watch seeing the difference between the two. i think im gonna use the one and only seed that i got out of my skunk plant that i harvest a month ago ok im gonna go and get this started sun rise is early lol will have to get up around TBGs time lol peace. Oh and thanx for the idea bro


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 17, 2007)

i dont remember the exact date of my growth or the size of my cups but im in by default since the cold outside hasnt left.


----------



## mikeHAZE23 (Mar 17, 2007)

i could join in but my seeds are already planted in small cups when it comes time to transplant ill put 1 of them in a 16oz cup if thats satisfactory


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 17, 2007)

Can I join?My setup is a lil dif>it's a ghetto DWC setup in a soda bottle.lol.But i'll only be using sunlight and my window ledges.


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 17, 2007)

mikeHAZE23 said:
			
		

> i could join in but my seeds are already planted in small cups when it comes time to transplant ill put 1 of them in a 16oz cup if thats satisfactory


 
Yes that would be fine post a pic and info on grow post here is the offical grow page heres the link http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10625


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 17, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> Can I join?My setup is a lil dif>it's a ghetto DWC setup in a soda bottle.lol.But i'll only be using sunlight and my window ledges.


 
as long as you are just using the sun heres the offical link to post pic in and documant the grow link http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10625


----------



## mikeHAZE23 (Mar 17, 2007)

no fertilizer or anything else?


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Mar 17, 2007)

wats the poibt of this tourney? how do u win?


----------

